# Where are YOU Applying!?



## alex c (Sep 22, 2004)

hey hey.  Im just trying to get a list together of where people are applying.  if u can name the ones that mostly pretain to film (obviously), that would be spectacular. lemme get this ball rolling...

NYU
USC
UCLA
Boston C
Chapman
Emerson
SCAD
SVA
NSCA


and... go.


----------



## alex c (Sep 22, 2004)

hey hey.  Im just trying to get a list together of where people are applying.  if u can name the ones that mostly pretain to film (obviously), that would be spectacular. lemme get this ball rolling...

NYU
USC
UCLA
Boston C
Chapman
Emerson
SCAD
SVA
NSCA


and... go.


----------



## crittersfan (Sep 22, 2004)

I am a film student at Loyola Marymount University. I applied to NYU, USC, and Chapman, but I personally liked Loyola much better. In my opinion, it is a great school that is sometimes "unknown" but just as good as any other competing film school. Check it out. www.lmu.edu. Good luck!


----------



## Josh (Sep 23, 2004)

This is a long list, I know. I still have to narrow it down a bit: 

Emerson 
Chapman
Cal State Long Beach
UC Santa Cruz
Syracuse
Ithaca College
U. Texas Austin
U. Colorado Boulder
SUNY Purchase
Hampshire

And I'm sure there are one or two more that I forgot.


----------



## uberLC (Sep 23, 2004)

go to a school where your main focus is actually making films. A lot of schools study "theory" and the "proper way" of making a film. But there is no "proper way" to express your opinions and stories. 

You can always learn the technical aspects through experience and actually making films.


----------



## alex c (Sep 28, 2004)

haha, am i to think that only one other person has a list of schools.

for shame.


----------



## RSTvideo (Oct 14, 2004)

Still kind of up in the air but,

Boston U
Emerson
Ithaca College
NYU
Cornell
RIT


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2004)

Mailed my Emerson early action app this morning. I'll know by Dec 15.


----------



## m!ke (Oct 27, 2004)

has anyone heard anything about columbia college hollywood?  is it linked with the columbia college from chicago or what?


----------



## jerez (Nov 1, 2004)

i am applying to NYU...I finished everything; now, i must wait...IM SOO ANXIOUS!


----------



## BigBudgetPlease (Nov 9, 2004)

posted September 22, 2004 11:00 PM  
"I am a film student at Loyola Marymount University. I applied to NYU, USC, and Chapman, but I personally liked Loyola much better. In my opinion, it is a great school that is sometimes "unknown" but just as good as any other competing film school. Check it out. www.lmu.edu. Good luck! "

yeah great school...but have fun not touching your equiptment until you're junior year at 
 lmu


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 9, 2004)

alrighty then...


Here's the definites

Boston University

Mass College of Art (though according to a professor i met today at a blueman group party -don't ask- if you graduate from there in film you die poor and unheard of)

Brown

Bard

UCLA

and i WAS planning on NYU but then i found out they require SAT IIs from homeschoolers and i haven't even done my SAT yet (its inD december) and i don't have time for the SAT II


----------



## alex c (Nov 11, 2004)

homeschool? ouch. that would have never floated well with me. hope that worked out with ya.


----------



## alex c (Nov 11, 2004)

I just found out that UCLA closed is film major to apply to. wtf is this.  i go to apply online, and they say to choose my campus.  i pick the certain campus, then select tv and cinema.  then, there, in big red letters, "Major Closed".  can you close a major?? I still have 20 more days to apply before theb deadline!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 11, 2004)

wtf - UCLA CLOSED it??? LOL - um


and - yeah, homeschooling rocked. basically, i decided what to concentrate on, and for me it was graphic design, programming, web design, photography and of course filmmaking. i'd never have had time for all that before. the downside is that i have to scramble a little to get ready for tests like the SAT (cause i'm not as used to this sort of thing.)

i know a homeschooled kid who will have his BS by the time he is 17 (!!) by taking courses at Harvard Extension. he'll have a freaking Harvard Degree


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 11, 2004)

I was homeschooled up till seventh grade. I'm glad I was, but if I'd have continued with it, I would have no social life, lol. Even though public school is so full of bs it does help you become more confident socially (and i guess it could have the opposite effect). The best part about homeschooling is the fact you can focus where you want to, and also you can get done with all your work fast, and then have tons of free time.


----------



## keyinblack (Nov 11, 2004)

Already applied to:
Columbia

Applying to:
NYU
USC
Chapman
Bard
Hampshire
Syracuse


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2004)

Hampshire is a good school. I'm applying there, too.


----------



## BenSmerglia (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm either going to Full Sail or New York Film Academy.


----------



## Reel_Macguffin (Nov 25, 2004)

Point Park College in pittsburgh. 

It's the only one i'm applying to. No other will do. It's either that school or i'm making my movies on my own. I would just love to not go to college and just learn by doing, but i'm trying to keep my parent's sane...so i applyed to at least one. their film program is absolutely beautiful; everything i want. They don't give you too much that you become this egotistical commercial fcuk. They teach you how to create your OWN, personalized, stylistic movies....


----------

